# Wi-Fi Network Querry



## clinton (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello guys,
I have Dlink router which supports b/g/n 150 Mbps protocols which is connected to my PC running XP and I have a laptop which too supports b/g/n protocols and runs Windows 7.I have mangaged to connect both of them to a Home network.The problem is that I can access my PC's shared folders on my laptop but not the other way round.What could be the problem?

And one more thing-While transferring the files from the network to my laptop I get speeds of only 3MBps...which I find very slow considering the speed that the router supports.Is it normal or should I get higher speeds?


----------



## Neeraj J (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Clinton,

Have you checked for any firewall or security software blocking access to your Win7 system. Also plz try to Turn Off passwd protect sharing & reduce encryption to 40-56-bit by going to Network & Sharing centre in Win7 system> Change Advanced sharing settings. Also goto services.msc and start Computer Browser service on both side. Try accessing Win7 system from WinXP system by Start>Run> \\<IP Address of Win7 system>.


----------



## clinton (Jan 5, 2012)

But what about the transfer speed?


----------



## noob (Jan 5, 2012)

clinton said:


> But what about the transfer speed?



Transfer speed = Total bandwidth / 8


----------



## hdsk.23 (Jan 8, 2012)

3-4MBps on N is max…
wireless are not still so good for large data transfer!


----------



## Neuron (Jan 8, 2012)

If you are connecting them wirelessly then the low speed might be beacause of the wireless card you have in your laptop.


----------



## clinton (Jan 8, 2012)

The laptop has Atheros AR9285 wi fi card,could this be the bottle neck.BTW have any1 of u guys got speeds higher than 3MBps?


----------



## coolpcguy (Jan 8, 2012)

Don't expect great wireless speeds. The overhead of wireless transmission consumes a bulk of available bandwidth. Interference with other wireless devices(if any) also causes problems.


----------



## clinton (Jan 8, 2012)

I got another laptop running Win7 but that too cant access the folders which are shared by my Laptop.I can see the shared folders under my Laptops name but I cant access them-It says u don't have permissions.
But I have enabled the folder sharing from all possible means from my laptop but still I cant access.Its the same other way round.
Can any1 help me setting this up properly.Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## asingh (Jan 8, 2012)

clinton said:


> Hello guys,
> I have Dlink router which supports b/g/n 150 Mbps protocols which is connected to my PC running XP and I have a laptop which too supports b/g/n protocols and runs Windows 7.I have mangaged to connect both of them to a Home network.The problem is that I can access my PC's shared folders on my laptop but not the other way round.What could be the problem?
> 
> And one more thing-While transferring the files from the network to my laptop I get speeds of only 3MBps...which I find very slow considering the speed that the router supports.Is it normal or should I get higher speeds?



Home network is better with same OS.


----------



## clinton (Jan 9, 2012)

asingh said:


> Home network is better with same OS.



In my above post, I tried using both laptops having Windows 7 Ultimate.


----------



## asingh (Jan 9, 2012)

Try Connectify. It sets up a sharing protocol optimally.


----------



## DDIF (Apr 5, 2012)

If the XP PC is connected to router via wired interface then you will just get 100 mbps or less speed because most routers don't support gigabit speeds via wired interface. So you will get the speed of your wired interface because thats the highest it can support.
If you connect two wireless n laptops through that router then again you will get 150 mpbs not full n speed of 300 mbps.
But since you reported much slower speed, the problem may be with low standard wire on some incorrect settings. With your setup you should get at least 6-7 MBps speed.


----------



## saurabh_1e (Apr 7, 2012)

ManiDhillon said:


> If the XP PC is connected to router via wired interface then you will just get 100 mbps or less speed because most routers don't support gigabit speeds via wired interface. So you will get the speed of your wired interface because thats the highest it can support.
> If you connect two wireless n laptops through that router then again you will get 150 mpbs not full n speed of 300 mbps.
> But since you reported much slower speed, the problem may be with low standard wire on some incorrect settings. With your setup you should get at least 6-7 MBps speed.


Yup
You should atleast get 6-7 MBps on N router...
If you are on 802.11g then you will get around 2-3MBps


----------

